# Need size 15 bike shoe....HELP?



## dsignguy (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got my new bike and it has the clip in pedals: Shimano M520, clipless
.
I am having trouble finding a size 15 shoe

Anyone know where to find them?

thxxxxxxx


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

It's a pretty basic and cheap Sidi compared to the rest of their lineup, but size 50=15. This is the place I ordered some Dainese modular impact shorts from. They're in Canada. Price is $50 but in Canadian, and shipping is probably going to be $30. Only 2 pair in the sizes left.

SIDI Blaze - black https://bikeboys.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=69










These Italian-made Sidi Blaze mountain bike shoes deliver race-worthy performance and feature a simple open/closure system.
Perforated synthetic leather and mesh uppers give a glovelike fit with excellent breathability.

* 2 rip-and-stick closures dial in the fit, while perforations on tongue allow pressure relief across instep
* Compressed foam insoles enhance padding and breathability
Molded plastic heel cups stabilize and center the heels, which reduces the likelihood of injury
* Mountain bike soles offer rigidity and a tread pattern that delivers excellent traction and expels mud
* Compatible with all major pedal systems; adapters sold separately
Closeout

And if you want to go a little higher for 270

Sidi Dominator 5 MTB Cycling Shoe '10 https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH301B00-Sidi+Dominator+5+Mtb+Shoe.aspx









Sidi Dominator 5 Mesh MTB Cycling Shoe. The upper of the shoe is made with Lorica and nylon mesh. Lorica is a Hi-tech leather which is water-repellent, permeable to water vapor, and resistant to tearing, splitting, scratching and atmospheric agents. It also has good air-breathing capacity. The mesh version has more ventilation panels. Rugged outsole with optional toe spikes provides traction in difficult conditions.

# Features: Breathable, supple, durable Vented Lorica Microfiber upper with cooling mesh inserts
# Ultra SL Buckle for easy on the bike fit adjustment
# Soft instep closure system and padded tongue eliminate pressure points
# High Security Velcro® won't shift or slip
# Competition sole
# Optional toe spikes Descente ›Enervit ›Prologo ›Shebeest ›Sidi ›Vredestein ›Copyright © 2009


----------



## Red Dirt Gorilla (Aug 22, 2010)

I looked at a few forums and Sidi kept coming up,some of the shoes are insane expensive but I did see one at about 165.00 that looked ok. Take a gander here- http://www.sidiamerica.com/index.html


----------



## dsignguy (Jul 13, 2010)

*thanks so much..........*

I really appreciate it

Dan


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm a 48, haven't seen too many 50s.

I'm a specialized fan. The Sidi's were too narrow in the heel box area for me (and too expensive).

You can find deals on last year's models if you search around with various LBS. Might be harder lookin for 50s, but worth it to call around. I saved about $50 last year.

Not a fan of buckles any more and now prefer the Expert Carbon fopr $175.









Rest of their shoes here

These are $90









have you checked REI?
If you don't like stuff sold there, easy to bring back/return/exchange....

What about Pearl Izumi (sold at REI)
Pearl Izumi comes in a 49
These too in a 49 for $100


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Did you see this thread?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646146

might be up your alley....


----------



## smiggley (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a pair of size 15 Specialized MTB shoes with Shimano m520s. Brand new. Just a trip down the street and that was it for me. Never hit the dirt. 100.00 for the shoes and pedals.









email me @ [email protected]


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

i wear sze 52 euro..found a pair of shimano M086 shoes. got em for 60 bucks..great shoes no complaints. just gotta search for them. they are out there


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

H3NDRIX951 said:


> i wear sze 52 euro..found a pair of shimano M086 shoes. got em for 60 bucks..great shoes no complaints. just gotta search for them. they are out there


+1.
I wear a size 15 also and had trouble finding shoes big enough in Australia.

I went with the Shimano M076 (essentially the same as the M086 but with 3 velcro straps) in a size 51. They went up to a size 52.


----------

